# How long to get an ad removed?



## tmartin1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi,

I've requested a 'Want to Rent' ad to be removed twice over the last week and have received no response. The ad is still there and I'm being inundated with junk e-mail. 

What is a reasonable amount of time until I can hope to see it removed?

Thanks

Theresa


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 25, 2007)

I believe the ad manager for that section is actually on vacation.  Send me an email with the information and I will see about taking care of it for you.


----------



## tmartin1 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks!

I've sent you an e-mail.

theresa


----------

